

Don't spend much, do everything yourself. - dan_sim
http://behindtheclock.timmyontime.com/post/89337404/dont-spend-much-do-everything-yourself

======
mahmud
Of course, "DIY" here doesn't mean you personally. If there is an area of
expertise you lack, by all means, reach a domain expert for help and bring him
or her on board. I wasted 2 months of my life trying to become a graphics
artist; my hacking suffered for it, my business suffered for it, and my RSI
prone arm suffered it (not to mention the taste buds of everyone exposed to my
"art work")

------
dan_sim
By "doing everything ourselves", we also learn how it works and we are in
control. Accounting is a good example. It could cost us hundreds and we would
not know that much about our finance. Until the day we have more money and we
found a accoutant that we can really trust, we'll do it ourselves.

